
AI Image Classifier – Just create a database and it will learn from it - fotis_kp
https://github.com/fotisk07/Image-Classifier
======
blackrock
What are some of the shortcomings of a Neural Network?

It appears to be very good at pattern recognition, and uses a statistical
analysis to rank the objects.

But can it synthesize? And create new knowledge, new science, new math, new
techniques, new processes?

~~~
fotis_kp
Well, today no neural networks can't do things like creating new knowledge. I
encourage you, however, to check out GAN's, Neural Networks that can produce
new and original results, that is to say, they can generate faces and digits,
which do not exist. Also, there are neural networks capable of producing
music, poetry and using style transfer they are able to transfer painting
styles. So, I think that the future looks promising for the area of Neural
Networks, but there is still a lot of work to do

------
thewizardofaus
I don't like the title of this. It is becoming a common theme in Machine
Learning. "Let's just get a bunch of data and train a Neural Network on it,
eventually it will get it right..right?"

~~~
fotis_kp
Well, the accuracy of the network depends on a lot of different parameters so
we are not always sure that the network will converge that is indeed true,
however, I do not see any problem using an existing technology that works,
make easy for normal people to use it and enjoy the benefits for it. Neural
Networks aren't, indeed, a universal algorithm but they work pretty good so
far in my opinion

